# WTS Tsunami Airwave TSAWSS902MH 9' 1oz - 3 1/4oz



## CGSurfCaster (Dec 27, 2006)

Like new condition Tsunami Airwave 9' rod in excellent condition. Has seen only 3 trips to the sand. Versatile rod served mainly as backup and I'm thinning the herd a bit. Two piece, 50-50 split spinning rod. Good at throwing metal or spiking with bottom rigs. $85 shipped to you.


----------

